# Ak-4(8)?



## Themanwithnoname (Aug 20, 2005)

i was looking at the ak-47 strain fro a future grow but i then found the ak-48 but the only divrence between them i could find was the hieght and price..


does anyone know all the difrences between ak-47 and ak-48


----------



## Diseased Strain (Aug 20, 2005)

If I remember right. AK-48 is just Nirvanas strain of the same plant.


----------

